# Issue with x2vnc for 3 monitors



## Spartrekus (May 29, 2018)

Hello,

I have 3 monitors, and it works not flawlessly well with FreeBSD x2vnc. The screens aren't horizontally well aligned from left to right.

Do you have similar experiences or x2vnc works great on your FreeBSD installation?

I run the following to let x2vnc work: `Xtigervnc :1 -desktop :1 -depth 32 -SecurityTypes None -AlwaysShared -geometry 1920x1080 -SendCutText -AcceptCutText`

thank you


----------

